# Where is the best cornfield in Nodak



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

It must be free, be dry and most of all be a very short walk with great parking to the hunting spot.All the combining must be compleate in the area, I don't wish the owner farmer to mess up my hunt by making a racket. By the way must have good paved road acess, and a limit of greenheads must be guaranteed with a wood duck for my last bird. I am not a good shot so this spot must have fresh birds that decoy well. If you can deliver I say thanks in advance. I will bring a tent and my own food so no money will be spent in Noth Dakota sorry about that.


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Then........and how can this be said...without hurting your feelings and not making you look like a JA ...well to late for that.....but stay the hell home.
WTF kind of request is this anyway??....did you just come from another planet???
I'm sure you'll get a tonne of requests to come' on up..we'll show you around...then kick your sorry *** all the way back to Texass. You sir...naw...I'm not going to lower myself to your level of stupidity...you have a nice day, and good luck on your question.... :eyeroll: oke:


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it is a joke, But sounds like a typical NR oke: Just kidding


----------



## FSUPhil (May 7, 2007)

Goosehunter64 your resident a$$ just sucked in like a first year greenhead with no green on his head! At least you get to live another day to post more ingnorance! Score one for the NR's! Sorry, couldn't resist it was way too easy!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

huntinND said:


> I'm pretty sure it is a joke


I didn't think anyone would take it seriously.


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

I did get a great laugh outta that... thanks :beer:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

goosehunter64,

Wow! I don't think I've ever seen a hog slurp down a turd faster than you took the bait on that one.

Jim


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I just figured he'd pay a guide by DL because he couldn't figure it out himself.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Hook,,,,line,,,,sinker and half the lake,,,,,some kids bite fast,,,,


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

JOKE? Shoot, guess I should not have sent him the PM with the info he requested....... :withstupid:

In case no one gets it, my post is also a joke...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

and we wonder how Obama got in. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

goosehunter64 said:


> Then........and how can this be said...without hurting your feelings and not making you look like a JA ...well to late for that.....but stay the hell home.
> WTF kind of request is this anyway??....did you just come from another planet???
> I'm sure you'll get a tonne of requests to come' on up..we'll show you around...then kick your sorry a$$ all the way back to Texass. You sir...naw...I'm not going to lower myself to your level of stupidity...you have a nice day, and good luck on your question.... :eyeroll: oke:


You're the one that looks like a JA. This is a perfect example of why I only come here to vent.....why are you so bitter? The guy was obviously trying to have some fun with you uptight cry babies. I bet you can't stop him from coming to "your" state. I'd also be willing to bet you couldn't kick his a$$. Get out your snowshoes, go for a walk, and find something new to ***** about. I hope the people in my state never start acting like you sourpusses up there in frozen hell. Is the cold what makes you all so stuffy and pissy about everything or is the Norwegian roots? oke:

Disclaimer: I wouldn't behave this way with a group of people I liked. Oh, and I don't have anything against Norwegians, just hoping to get the hateful lunatics fired up. The didn't have a reason to be mad at me or attack me, but now they do. Maybe they'll leave everyone else alone :wink:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Great job floortrader. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

floortrader.....I hope this place is close to the SD border.Or maybe you should get one of those 250 gal farmer gas tanks that fit behind the cab so you can bring along some of that cheap Texas gas. :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

FT, If that's the place you're looking for you should call a certain ND legislator whose name starts with A and ends with t, from a NW ND town that starts with C and ends in y, as he will be more than happy to accommodate you or anyone else. He calls the rest of us hunter Nazis. :rollin:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

That Texan is a hell of a baiter......


----------



## knockemdownboy (Mar 6, 2009)

by FSUPhil » Thu Oct 14, 2010 7:10 pm

Goosehunter64 your resident a$$ just sucked in like a first year greenhead with no green on his head! At least you get to live another day to post more ingnorance! Score one for the NR's! Sorry, couldn't resist it was way too easy!

one of the best posts in a lone while..


----------

